# What to do with these new cubes?



## ShadenSmith (Jun 27, 2008)

My cube4your order just came in and I can't decide what to do with these cubes! I've read about the Type D + a core hybrds, so I might try that. Thoughts?

Orange Type A 
White Type D
White Type E (Diansheng)
Black Type D
2 New Type A Cores

I really like the sound that the Type E makes, and it is very smooth. My only complaint is the lack of corner cutting on it. Would you recommend putting one of the type a cores in that? What about the rest of the parts?

Thanks!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 27, 2008)

White type D + type A core = best cube you'll ever have. I still can't get over mine.

(many people have said that the white Type D is nicer than the Black one. Far nicer in fact)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 27, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> White type D + type A core = best cube you'll ever have. I still can't get over mine.
> 
> (*many people have said that the white Type D is nicer than the Black one. Far nicer in fact*)



And its true..... sadly...., Because I like black cubes better but my best BY AGES is my white type d with a core


----------



## yurivish (Jun 27, 2008)

I ordered a white type D and an A core. Do you guys have any suggestions as to how to assemble it and break it in / lube it? I don't want to screw up.

My plan is to assemble it, then use it for a day or two without lube, then lube it a bit with the syringe white silicon stuff. I don't have any spray cans, but the white stuff should work fine too, I think.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 27, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > White type D + type A core = best cube you'll ever have. I still can't get over mine.
> ...



I also always preferred black, but this week i decided to use the white one. It's just SO much better than any of my other cubes.



yurivish said:


> I ordered a white type D and an A core. Do you guys have any suggestions as to how to assemble it and break it in / lube it? I don't want to screw up.
> 
> My plan is to assemble it, then use it for a day or two without lube, then lube it a bit with the syringe white silicon stuff. I don't have any spray cans, but the white stuff should work fine too, I think.


The Type D comes assembled. So just take it apart, put in the A core, put it back together, spray in some lube and off you go!


----------



## yurivish (Jun 27, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > DAE_JA_VOO said:
> ...



No lengthy break-in process required? I've ordered cubes before, and based on the small sample I thought the ones I took time to use before lubing were better. One of my really good cubes is my original Rubik's brand non-DIY. I used it for a month or so when I first began (without lube) and now it's really smooth. Sucks at cutting corners, though..


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay, I've decided what I'm going to do.

I'm going to use my 3 Type A cores (2 extras plus the one from my orange DIY) and put them in the two Type D's and the Type E. I'll then put one of the leftover cores into the orange Type A.

Now for the decision...should I put in the Type D or Type E core?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 28, 2008)

yurivish said:


> No lengthy break-in process required?



I didn't have to break mine in. It was like heaven in my hands from day 1. I'm sure it'll get better as it gets more broken in, but from the start it was amazing.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 28, 2008)

Just assembled all but the Orange DIY Type A.

WOW. All of these cubes feel amazing. I put Type A cores in black and white Type D's, and a Type A core in Type E. The White Type D feels best, but with the Type E in a close second. The Black Type D falls into third, still a very good cube.

I now am left with an orange Type A, 2 Type D cores, and a Type E core. No Type A cores leftover 

Should I put a Type D or E core into my Type A cube? I'm leaning towards D.


----------



## yurivish (Jul 2, 2008)

I just got my Type D's in... Are they supposed to have black cores?


----------



## Inusagi (Jul 2, 2008)

Is it White A core + D white pieces?


----------



## yurivish (Jul 2, 2008)

If you're asking me, what I meant was that the D cubes that come assembled came with black cores already. I'm switching them out for an A cores, but I was wondering if everyone's D's come with black cores by default. I'd ordered cubes from other places before and I've never seen a black core yet.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 2, 2008)

yurivish said:


> If you're asking me, what I meant was that the D cubes that come assembled came with black cores already. I'm switching them out for an A cores, but I was wondering if everyone's D's come with black cores by default. I'd ordered cubes from other places before and I've never seen a black core yet.


My black Type D came with a white core.... weird...


----------



## yurivish (Jul 2, 2008)

Mine's a white D. Maybe they do cores of the opposite color..


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jul 2, 2008)

Since we are on the topic about cores I thought I would ask my question here...


Is this an old type A core that I could use for my yuga cubes?

http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=58&productname=


----------



## Statical (Jul 3, 2008)

Cuber2112 said:


> Since we are on the topic about cores I thought I would ask my question here...
> 
> 
> Is this an old type A core that I could use for my yuga cubes?
> ...



yes it is this is the one


----------



## flee135 (Jul 3, 2008)

so, those of you with black and white D's, what's the big difference? If it's not too big of a difference, I'll probably stick with black, since it's easier (for me) to look ahead.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 3, 2008)

yurivish said:


> Mine's a white D. Maybe they do cores of the opposite color..


I guess that wouldn't change your times by much. Pretty much every cuber is opposite core color neutral anyway


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jul 3, 2008)

Statical said:


> Cuber2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Since we are on the topic about cores I thought I would ask my question here...
> ...



So why dont more people buy from 9spuzzles when they can get an old type a core instead of a new nylon core? Could it be because the price of shipping is so expensive (shipping is cheaper for me from C4U).....


----------

